# Aroma Wheel



## Tom (Mar 14, 2010)

For those who can't figure what the wine taste like. Here are some definitions of taste. 

View attachment Aroma Wheel.pdf


----------



## Woodbee (Mar 15, 2010)

Very interesting. I believe that if I tasted most of the items on this wheel, I would think that that I had really screwed up. Sweaty, diesel,tar, sauerkraut,green beans I would probably want to throw it down the drain.
Brad


----------



## AlFulchino (Mar 15, 2010)

very good tool...i used to have something similar for what oak and various toast levels do...but cant find it anymore....thanks for sharing


----------



## Tom (Apr 20, 2010)

We used this Aroma Wheel in out meeting at times. think about it close your eyes and describe the taste of what you are drinking. It's harder than you think.


----------



## AlFulchino (Apr 20, 2010)

here is a Zinfandel wheel i cam across the other day

http://www.zinfandel.org/about_zin/aromawheel/


----------



## Dougxox (Apr 28, 2011)

Woodbee said:


> Very interesting. I believe that if I tasted most of the items on this wheel, I would think that that I had really screwed up. Sweaty, diesel,tar, sauerkraut,green beans I would probably want to throw it down the drain.
> Brad



Pick up a copy of Wine Spectator, and read some of the descriptions they have in the back, if you read enough you will start laughing.


----------



## ReefKeeper (Nov 6, 2011)

This wheel lacks one of the most common descriptions I hear for red wine... leather.


----------



## gerritmuk (Mar 12, 2012)

*bravo ))*

very usefull message bravo )


----------



## TylerDust (Apr 29, 2012)

*Sorry, what*

I'm new here , nice thread!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 29, 2012)

If you goggle it you'll find numerous ones for different aromas including coffee.


----------



## myapplicationdevel (Oct 3, 2013)

The Aroma Wheel provides a visual graphic of the different categories and aroma components that one can encounter in wine. The terminology used is standardized for use by both professionals and amateur wine tasters. The aroma wheel does not contain terms to describe texture or mouthfeel, however these are listed in the Australian "Mouthfeel Wheel".


----------

